# Iwasaki Metal Halide 250 Watt 6500k Bulb color?



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Can anyone that has used the Iwasaki Metal Halide 250 Watt 6500k Bulb comment on it color cast? The web site that's selling it notes that it has a warm yellow white light. Is that just to say that it's not as blue-white as a 10000K MH bulb? Or is there really a yellow color cast to the light like a warm white fluorescent bulb would exhibit?

Thanks.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

It is quite yellow in my experience.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

More yellow then the 250W Aquamedic 5500K? I don't find those, the AM, bulbs to have much a of a yellowish cast. I'm wondering if the marketing discription is based on a comparison of the 6500K to the 10,000K.more then how the bulb looks alone.


----------



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm basing it on my reef experience. If you go to Reef Central, you can see pictures comparing the various metal halide bulbs.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

gnatster said:


> More yellow then the 250W Aquamedic 5500K? I don't find those, the AM, bulbs to have much a of a yellowish cast. I'm wondering if the marketing discription is based on a comparison of the 6500K to the 10,000K.more then how the bulb looks alone.


gnatster,
Who'd you buy your AquaSpaceLight from, and were you able to buy it with the 5500K bulbs instead of the 10000K they typically ship with?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

I use the Aquamedic 5500K, and I think they should be listed as 6500K. They don't look yellow like regular 5500K bulbs.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Bought it from lfs and I was able to specify the bulbs I wanted.


----------

